# خبرتي مع الله لعلها تفيد أحد أو تسنده ليأخذ من المسيح الرب ويفرح ويتقوى



## aymonded (8 يناير 2012)

إخوتي الأحباء في الرب الذين أكن لهم كل الاحترام والتقدير
​نعمة  لكم وسلام من إلهنا القدوس الذي يحثنا على أن نتغير إليه ونتزين بزينة  الروح السماوي حتى نصير مع الكنيسة عذراء عفيفة له، وكعذارى حكيمات نملأ  أوانينا بزيت الروح فنُضيء في هذا العلم ويشع منا نوره العظيم، حتى كل من  يرى أعمالنا الصالحة يُمجد الله ويَغير غيرة حسنة في المحبة والإيمان ويأتي  إليه لينال ما نلناه منه، وفي النهاية يكون لله  المجد كل حين من الجميع ...​
يا  أخوتي بالرغم من إني لم أكن أُريد المواصلة في المنتدى لأسباب عديدة وكثيرة ربما وضحتها في موضوعات لن يفهم مغزاها سوى من يدخل لها بالروح وإلهامه، ولأني كتبتها وأنا في حصار المحبة وقوة نعمة الله بسر عجيب عظيم لا يُشرح ولكنه سيشعره من يدخلها بروح الصلاة لو كان له إلهام الروح حي في باطنه، ولكن بكون شعور المحبة يغلبني ويغلب ضعف جسدي الذي فيه أسقام كثيرة مع  آلام من كل نوع، حتى أنه يُوَلد فيَّ القدرة على غلبة ضعف الجسد ونوال قوة أخرى  هي قوة المحبة التي تجعلنا نبذل أنفسنا للموت لأن المحبة من الله بل هي  الله، وكل من يطيعها يغلب ضعفه ويغلب قوة العالم بما فيه وينتصر على روح  الشر والفساد، أكتب بهذه الروح عينها لعلي أُسلمكم خبرة صغيرة كشهادة حية  لعمل المسيح الرب في داخلي كما يعمل في كل من يأتيه باتضاع وانسحاق قلب  منكسراً أمام مجده العظيم ...

+  يا أحبائي أعلموا يقيناً وتحسسوا موضعكم فيما أكتب، فهناك حركات روحية  عميقة في كل نفس؛ فمنذ الطفولة نشعر بحركات داخلية عميقة وحنين قوي لما هو  أعلى ونشتاق لما هو أسمى، فكثيراً ما لا نرضا عن الحياة بما فيها ولا نعرف  من أين يأتينا هذا الشعور الغريب،  وأحياناً نرضى ونفرح ونقبل ما هو حولنا  ونسعى لكل ما في الحياة ونركض وراء  العالم ونطالب أن ننال ونأخذ كل شيء  !!! ونبقى في النهاية في حيرة وتعجب من أمرنا؛ وقد مررت بهذه الحالة كثيراً  ومراراً منذ  الطفولة وكثيراً ما تساءلت من أنا ولماذا هذا الانقسام  العجيب والغريب فيَّ، ولماذا لا أرتضي بحياتي ولا ارتضي بالعالم ولا أكترث  بكل ما فيه وما يقدمه  وما يعطيه، ولا أشعر أني في حاجة لمباهج الحياة ولا  أتحرك نحوها مثل معظم  الشباب ولا يراودني أي شعور بأني ناقص أو أحتاج  شيئاً !!!
 وأحياناً أتعجب من حالي إذ أجدني أريد ما يريده الجميع وأحاول أن أحلم  وأسعى بكل طاقتي أن أحقق مكاسب وغنى مثل كل من يسعى للغنى ويحلم به، ولكن شعوري لأني  لا أريد من هذا العالم شيئاً، هو الذي يغلبني لأنه أقوى بكثير من رغبتي فيه، وأشعر أن هناك شيء أعظم مني وأكبر وأضخم يشدني بطريقة لا أستطيع أن أفهمها إطلاقاً !!! كما أن حنيني إلى الله كان يغلبني وحاولت ان أعرفه بشتى الطرق وما وجدته !!!

 وأحيانا – رغم كل ما أشعره من نحو الله وما يشدني إلى فوق – أُصدم من نفسي واستيقظ وأجد أن الخطية سادت  علي  برغبتي وإرادتي وحدي ومحبتي للذتها الخادعة، وفي نهاية تتميمها أنكسر منها وتتمرر نفسي  جداً ويدخلني أكتآب عظيم يتركني حطاماً، ولكن أجد أيضاً ما هو عجيب وغريب ويُدهشني جداً، وهو أني لا  أقيم لها اعتبار أو شعور بيأس  بل أدخل  في حالة ندم مشحون بالرجاء الحي  بيسوع وحده وليس بقدراتي الخاصة، وصار حنيني إلى الله  أقوى، ويجعلها (الخطية وحالة فشلي في النصره عليها) تتصاغر وتسقط أمامي ولا يوجد لها مكان أو سلطان مهما تعاظمت  أو فاقت  الحدود في نظري ...
 وشعوري الباطني الذي يسود على قلب وتفكيري، ولا أدري من أين يأتيني وانا في شدة يأسي: أن دم المسيح ربنا القدوس هو أقوى وذات سلطان  أعلى من أي  خطية مهما كانت ولا يوجد قياس بينهما إطلاقاً، لأني أرى رؤية ذهن وقلب مشحون بقوة من الأعالي أن  قطرة واحدة من  دم ربنا يسوع كفيلة أن تطهرني بل وتطهر العالم كله مجتمع  معاً من أول آدم لآخر إنسان  في الوجود آلاف وملايين المرات وبما يفوق  خطاياه أضعاف مضاعفة من عوالم أخرى، ولا عجب لأنه دم حمل الله رافع خطية  العالم، دم ابن الله الحي، هذا ما ايقنته بعد ما أشرق الله في قلبي وذهني ووهبني قوة إيمان رائي وناظر وجهه ...

 عموماً وفي النهاية وجدت السرّ وحالة الاتزان الحقيقية بعد انكسار وغلبة من  الخطية وأحيانا ثقة شديدة تعتريني في محبة الله الذي يناديني من بعيد بصوت خفيت  جداً اسمعه في حلم النوم وأحياناً في اليقظة ولا أدري من أين يأتي، وأجد أن في  باطني اشتياق  قوي ذات سلطان نحو الله، إذ ينتابني جوع لا ينطفئ إليه، وكل  يوم أعبر  على الكتاب المقدس وكتابات الآباء وحياة القديسين المختبرين لحياة التقوى في سرّ المحبة، أشعر كم أنا جوعان ومشتاق  جداً بما يفوق  قامتي لأشبع من كلمات الله وحياة التقوى التي تأكل في كياني  كالنار التي  لا تُطفأ قط، لأن شهوتي أن أحيا مع الله مثلهم وبهذا العمق الأصيل بالروح وليس حسب الفكر وفلسفة العقل الميت الذي يعرف معرفة موسوعية بلا رؤية لله وحضوره حضور حقيقي أشعره ويشدني إليه بالنعمة، ويفهمني قصده ...

 وكم تتسابق دموعي بأنين داخلي لتصرخ من أعماق وجداني لله لأني أحتاج إليه   كمحبوب نفسي الذي أشتاق أن أحبه بحب جنوني حتى أشعر بحضنه الدافئ وقبلات   محبته الأبوية، التي طالما ما تُعينني وتقويني وتفرحني وترفعني فوق كل ضعف حتى إني أرى ملامح الله تظهر في باطني بسر عجيب عظيم وعند هذا الاختبار المجيد لا أستطيع الشرح إطلاقاً، مع أني كنت أود أن أكتب هذه الخبرة ولكني لا أعرف من أين أحصل على الكلمات التي تُسعفني لأوصف بها هذا المشهد العظيم والظاهر في سر التقوى والإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة التي من سكيب غنى فيض الروح القدس وليس لي أي فضل فيه نهائياً لا من قريب ولا من بعيد...

 والغريب في نفس ذات الوقت، أنه كلما اقتربت منه وشعرت أني قريب أشعر بحب   شديد نحو العالم لا من جهة مباهجه وأمواله ولا أي شيء فيه إنما من جهة كل من فيه من إخوة   وأخوات في نفس ذات الجسد واللحم، إذ أشعر أني أحب الكل واشتاق لخدمة   الجميع بل والموت من أجلهم وأعطائهم نفسي لا كلامي، لا من باب أنني أريد أن  أنفذ ما هو واجب عليَّ، إنما أشعر أني  بدون أخوتي في البشرية الواحدة لا  يحق لي أن أقترب من الله لأني منهم وبهم  وفيهم لله، بل ونقائصهم نقائصي  وضعفهم ضعفي ذات عينه، فهم لم يكونوا غرباء عني، ولا أنا أفضل من أسوأهم، لذلك أجدني مدفوعاً دفعاً لأحب أعدائي الذين عادونني  بشدة وبعنف شديد حتى كاد بعضهم أن يقتلني، وكم تأسفت في قلبي حينما أجد أن إنسان ما يُهين أخيه الإنسان ويريد أن يُحطمة ويحطم فكره بأي شكل من الأشكال بدون أن يحاول أن يعرفه على المستوى الإنساني ويحترم فكره بالمحبة، ويقدر صورة الله التي في داخله ...

 فكم أشتاق أن أغسل الأقدام لا من باب الأتضاع والتنازل لأن هذا يفوق قامتي الضعيفة، لأني فعلاً أقل  جداً من الجميع لبسبب خطايايا المفضوحة أمام سيد الكل وفاحص الكلى والقلوب  الحي والذي يطهرني منها على مدى الأيام ويغسلني بدمه الشافي للنفس، إنما من باب الحب  الحقيقي الذي ليس هو مني بل عطية الله المجانية وسكيبه الخاص بالمحبة، لأن كلما  أشعر بمحبة الله أجد محبة الآخر تحصرني وتشدني بقوة  وسلطان عجيب، بل وأجد  نفسي محصوراً في خدمة الآخر، بل استعبد نفسي لكل آخر  بالحب الذي لنا من  الله، لأن محبة الله صارت ذات سلطان فائق يجعلني آخذ من  ربنا يسوع وأحب أن  أتمثل به في أمره الإلهي لينا أن نفعل مثله حينما غسل  أرجل الرسل...

 وأكشف لكم أهم سر في حياتي، حقيقي رائع وكثيراً ما أعانني ولازال يعينني   وهو قول الأب صفرونيوس لتلميذه ثيؤدوروس: [ لا توبة بدون محبة حقيقية؛  لأن  توبة الخوف ناقصة بذل المحبة، ولا توبة بدون بذل؛ لأن الخوف – حتى من   العقاب – يلد توبة مريضة. كل زمان – مهما كان – زمان توبة، ومن يتوب كل   ساعة تنمو محبته دائماً ]

يا  أحبائي أقول لكم بخبرة صغيرة لي وهي ليست مثل من تعمق وتأصل في الحياة مع  الله كالقديسين العظام، لأني إلى الآن أسير كطفل صغير في طريق الله القدوس  الحي والمُحيي والذي يقودني فيه بنفسه وبقدرة يمينه، فكم حاولت بقوتي وقدرة ذاتي أن أنتصر وأغلب ويكون لي  صلاة قوية حية وكل هذا باء بالفشل وعدم رؤية الله وسلطان الروح القدس في باطني،  ولكن حينما استسلمت للنعمة ووثقت في الله الذي يصنع كل شيء وانطرحت عليه معترفاً بكل نقائصي وعيوبي الشديدة، لأني لا أقدر أن  أفعل شيئاً إطلاقاً وعن قناعة لأني جربت وفشلت جداً، وحينما فشلت بالتمام وجدت النعمة تحيط بي  وترفعني فوق ضعف ذاتي بسهولة ...

لذلك أقول لكم ومن خلال خبرتي الضعيفة  [ والتي لم أسترسل في سردها أو أكتب عنها مواقف لأن فيها اشياء يصعب كتابتها أو شرحها وأكثرها خاص للغاية لا تنفع أحد آخر غيري ]: أنه *كلما كان الإيمان صادق وبسيط قادر أن يُدخل أي إنسان مهما كان حاله وضعفه إلى عرش الرحمة كل حين وكل وقت*، فاقرعوا باب الله الرفيع فيُفتح لكم لأنها مسرة الله أن يفتح ويعطي كل  أحباؤه الأخصاء، الذين هم مقبولين عنده لأن رأسنا يسوع المسيح الحي يشفع  فينا بدمه الذي به دخل إلى الأقداس مرة واحدة فوجد لنا فداءً أبدياً،  فصرنا مقبولين فيه، وضعفنا لا شيء أمام حبه العظيم وعمله الفائق، لأنه  يرفعنا فوقه بالنعمة ويتراءف علينا ويغسلنا ويطهرنا وينقينا من خطايانا  الذي نعترف بها دائماً كل حين أمامه ... 
وليس لنا إلا أن  نشترك في الصلاة معاً لكي يعطينا الله معاً تلك القوة  السماوية التي تحفظنا له أنقياء لنصير شركاء المجد الإلهي حسب عطية الله في  المحبوب يسوع لأنه صيرنا أبناء له في الابن الوحيد وجعلنا واحد في سر  الكنيسة واختم كلماتي بكلمات القديس العظيم مصباح البرية القديس مقاريوس  الكبير الذي قال:​ [ إن  لم تُخلّصنا معونة القوة العليا ( الروح القدس ) من سهام الشرير الملتهبة،  وأن لم نُحسب أهلاً لأن نكون أبناء بالتبني، فإن حياتنا على هذه الأرض  تكون حينئذٍ باطلة وبلا هدف، إذ نوجد بعيدين عن قوة الله .​ لذلك  فمن يريد ويشتهي أن يصير شريكاً في المجد الإلهي، وأن يرى كما في مرآة  صورة المسيح في داخل عقله، فينبغي أن يطلب معونة الله التي تتدفق منه بقوة  – يطلبها بحب مشتعل لا ينطفئ وبرغبة حارة من كل قلبه وكل قدرته، ليلاً  ونهاراً، هذه المعونة الإلهية التي لا يُمكن نوالها، كما قلت سابقاً إن  لم يتخلَّ الإنسان عن لذة العالم وعن شهوات ورغبات القوة المعادية، والتي  هي أجنبية عن النور ومخالفة له وهي نشاط وعمل الشرير، وليس لها أي قرابة  أو مشابهة لعمل الصلاح بل هي غريبة تماماً عنه ]

​عموماً كل ما أقدر أن أقوله عن نفسي في النهاية هو الآتي: [ أنا الخاطي (أو بمعنى أدق) الفاجر الذي أحبه يســــــــــــــوع وأنقذ نفسه وأراه ذاته بدون أي استحقاق منه أو فيه على الإطلاق ]، هذه هي خبرتي بإيجاز واختصار وكتبتها هنا كما كتبتها في منتدى آخر، لا لكي أتكلم عن نفسي بل عن عمل الله ورحمته التي هي للجميع وأقدم خبرة لعلها تنفع أحد ما، ويكون له المجد وحده كل حين ...
​ بكل محبة أخوية صادقة كأعضاء في كنيسة الله وفي انتهاء الحديث
 أهديكِم تحية سلام نلناها من رب المجد والسلام يسوع المسيح
سائلاً أن يحفظكم الله في ملئ محبته واهباً لكم أن تتمتعوا مع جميع القديسين بشركة محبته في النور
وإذ كان لي الكثير لأكتبه إليكم ولكن كما هو مكتوب: أعطِ الحكيم فرصة فيصير أوفر حكمة
أقبلوا مني كل تقدير يا أحباء الله والقديسين، كونوا مُعافين باسم الثالوث القدوس
الإله الواحد الذي يليق به كل تمجيد آمين​


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

وأحب في النهاية أكتب لكم هذه الأبيات 
التي كتبتها منذ سنين عن يوم مولدي









*في الأعيادِ دارٌ زُيّنتْ *** وتألَّقَتْ بمفاتن** الأنـواري*
*اليومَ ذكرى مولدي *** أعزف لحن حباً لمخلصي*

*إنّي وُلدتُّ على يديك حباً *** فكان عيد حبي في أشعاري*
*أيُّ الكلماتِ  تليــق بك *** وأنت من وحيــــــــــك أشعاري*

*أن نطقت بالحب *** فهو من نبعك الصــــــــــــافي *
*وأن قلت حياتي *** فهي منك وإليك يا نبع خلاصي*

*طيور اسمعها تنشد في آذاني *** وأنا أسير حبك تشدُّني لدياري*​ *الحُبُّ يلهب كل كيــــــــاني *** وشوقي يسحق وجـــــــــــــــداني*

*غريب أنا هنا *** وأنت تأنس غربتي في الأسحارِي*
*غريبٌ أنا أعزف لحن شوقي على مزمـــــــــــــــاري*
*بكل جوارحي كم أنا مشتاق *** شعوري آه للدياري*

*اليــــــــــــــــــــوم عيدي *
*آهٍ ، أيُّ عيدٍ يُرْتَجَى *** وشوقي يؤرقني ويعلن استعماري*
*بكائي أمطر كلماتي وأنيني إليك أنا في انتظـــــــــــــــــــاري*​ 
*أخشى التيه في درب الغربة *** في الضيق أفتح دفتر استهتاري*
*وحـــــــــــدك تحفظني من يـــــــــــــــــوم ميلادي لوقت ممــــــاتي*
*فلا أريد إلا بـــــــــــــك أحيـــــــــــا وأنــــــــــت في قلبي ووجداني
*
*[FONT=&quot]هذه كلمــــــــاتي أقدمهـــــــــــا *** بقلبي يـــــــــــــــوم عيـــــــــــدي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]  أيُّ الحروفِ يُعينُ شوق قلباً ملتهباً في عيده يا مالكَ قلبي ووجــداني

في ذكرى مولدي - إني وُلِدتَ على يديك حباً يا إلهي 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]   
 [/FONT]*​


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي اولا لتلك البركة التي منحتني اياها

لقراءة موضوعك الروحي التعليمي القيم

اخي قد اعجبني جدا كتابتك عن نفسك بكل امانة 

وعن مساندة ومعونة رب المجد ليك

فانت في بركة كبيرة حقيقي معرفة الرب عن قرب وتلذذ 

وعشرة دائمة الي الابد

فقد تعلمت منك في ذلك الموضوع


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

ما يلي

حينما تحبة يكرهك من حولك وحينما يسندك 

يتخلي عنك من حولك تللك هي البداية الصحية 

لعشرة ابدية مع الفادي

كلما تحبة ذاد المك وحربك مع ابليس اكثررررررررر

فانت متضع لذلك الرب اراك نفسة بالاسلوب الذي انت 

وحدك ان تسوعبة حقيقي نعمة اللة معنا في كل حين

واري من خلال كتابتك انك مررت بتجارب اليمة جدا وكان اللة

لك نعم العون وقد جعلك لة ابنا تاتي تحت قدمية وتلقي كل

احمالك واسقامك

فاذكرني في صلواتك 

لك مني كل التقدير

ربنا معاك


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

صدقيني انا لم أكن أعرفه ولكن هو من أصر أنه يهبني نعمة بكوني غير مستحق فعلاً وبإمانة، وكل يوم أكتشف قوتها واحبه أكثر لأنه أحبني أولاً وهتف في أذني بروحه بكلمات الرسول التي خاطبت قلبي بقوة: [ أنظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى نُدعى أولاد الله من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لأنه لا يعرفه ] (1يو3: 1)، وبكون العالم لا يعرفنا لا يستطيع أن يسمع منا، وان سمع بسبب البرقع الموضوع على عين قلبه وذهنه لا يستطيع أن يفهم فلا تُضيء له إنارة معرفة إنجيل المسيح ومجد الله المخبوء فيه، لذلك لا أتعجب كثيراً حينما لا يفهم البعض ما أكتب ويسيروا فيه باتجاه آخر وهدف تاني لا أعرفه ...
وكل ما علقتي به صحيح جداً يا أختي وآلامي فعلاً هي سبب مجد خاص في صليب ربنا يسوع الذي صار لي خبرة ومجد وحياة....

أشكرك على اهتمامك وتعليقك، طالباً من الله ان يُعيننا ويهبنا نعمة فوق نعمة حتى نتعمق ونتأصل في الشركة مع شخصه العظيم المملوء مجداً والذي يهبنا قوة في الإنسان الباطن ويرفعنا إليه فوق ضعفنا في سر محبته التي ظهرت لنا في صليبه المُحيي، كوني معافاة في صليب مجد يسوع مملوءة من روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## kero-marena (9 يناير 2012)

اخي افرح وتهلل اللة قد اختارك 

لكي تشاركة الامة بصليبة المحي

رببنا يباركك اخيي


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2012)

هذا هو فرحي يا أختي الحلوة في المسيح الرب الذي يبررنا ويُقدسنا هو
صلي من أجلي دائماً؛ كوني في تمام النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## mase7e1 (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور علئ موضوعك
انا ايضا مررت في فترة من حياتي بتجربة مماثلة (جميلة)مع الرب تقريبا كل ما قلته من كلمات مر بي 
وابرز ما يميز هذه الفترة هو ظهور الم من نوع جديد في الانسان هو الالم علئ احبائك واقربائك وحتئ من لم تعرفهم لانهم يضيعون حياتهم بتفاهات العالم وانهم لايشعرون بحضور او نور او مجد الله لا اعرف ماذا اسمي ذلك الاحساس
والشيئ الثاني الذي وجدته مميرا هو معرفة ارادة الروح القدس فتجد نفسك تعرف ما يريد الله في في موقف معين وكانه يكلمك كما انك تحصل على مواهب روحية جديدة مثل المقدرة على تمييز الناس القريبين من الله وغيرها من المواهب
على العموم من الجميل انك ما زلت صامد 
فانا بعد حروب روحية لمدة حوالي اقل من سنة تمت هزيمتي ورجعت بالتدريج لاصبح انسان عادي 
وساذكر لك شعوري الان بعد الفشل
ايماني بقي كما هو لايوجد اي شك بوجود او محبة الله
رجائي ضعف لاني فقدت الثقة في نفسي 
مواهبي الروحية كثير منها زال
الالم عند روية الاخرين يخطئون زال
كرهي للماديات زال
ولا تضن ان سبب فشلي كان بسبب عدم قدرتي على ضبط نفسي عن الخطيئة لابل كان هذا الجزء السهل
عموما انا متامل من الرب ان يعطيني فرصة جديدة 
لانه في المرة الاولى هو من دعاني 
وبعد فشلي حاولت الرجوع ولم استطع 
وانا منتظر دعوة جديدة من الرب


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2012)

سلام في الرب لشخصك المحبوب
حينما نبدأ الطريق مع الله وبعد فترة من الحروب وعدم القدرة على الثبات نتزعزع، وذلك بسبب أننا كنا نظن اننا فوق السقوط أو ربما لأسباب أخرى كثيرة تختلف من شخص لآخر، ولكن الإيمان الحي يقول الآن أقوم وأمسك في أبي ولا أنتظر دعوة، لأن الابن الضال عاد إلى نفسه وقال أقوم الآن أذهب إلى أبي، لأن الله لا يعطي دعوة جديدة لشخص عرفه معرفه حقيقية وتلامس معه، بل لابد من أن يستفيق ويعود لأبيه غير منتظر شيء جديد، بل ينطلق نحوه بإصرار وصلاة حارة طالباً أن تحل قوته عليه ليُعيد إليه مجده الأول بشكل أعمق وأقوى مما كان، لأنك ستعود بقوة أعظم حينما تأتي لله وتطلبه لأن الطريق الروحي يتلخص في كلمتين وهما : [ مش هاسيبك ]، وهذا هو إصرار من يؤمن فتحل عليه في النهاية قوة الله، لأنه تمسك بالله حبيبه الخاص وأصرّ على عدم تركه على الإطلاق، لذلك أُشير عليك يا صديقي الحلو أن تمسك في الرب نجاة نفسك ولا تهتم بخطياك بل أمسك فيه وأكيد تعلم أن التمسك به بإيمان يجعله حتماً يستجيب، ولا تنسى المكتوب: [ فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى ] (رؤية2: 5)... النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (10 يناير 2012)

Well don ayamonded as usual i was expecting your experience with God who love us first.....! no temptation ...! no feeling with God the painful body or soul ...! or body and soul are the worth feeling but they are the only language which the human understand it and only by that language we contact God...! as we will glorify with hem we should suffering with hem....! no suffering no qualify with hem no ....strength no award...! no Good blace in heaven God bless    .


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2012)

صلي من أجلي يا أجمل أخ حلو إذ أني اشتاق أن أدخل لعمق أكثر وابصر نور أعظم، لأن الله كل يوم يعطيني الجديد ويهبني ما لم استحقه إطلاقاً، وعجباً لقلب أب أعطانا أن نكون له أبناء في الابن الوحيد عن دون ادنى استحقاق، صلي من أجلي، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

*على شاطئ بحـــــــــــــر المحبــــــــــــــــــة *​ *تلفحني شمس ذهب تشرق بنورها مســـرة*​ *تلمسني في لحظة حلوة بعلاقة نقية طاهرة

*​ *غيرت أيامي ، سنين عمـــــــري وأحلامي*​ *مَزَجــــــــــــت حبي بإيمــــــــــــــــــــــــاني *​ *جعلتني أسيــــــــــــر محبـــــــــــــــة إلهي

*​ *الجمال في كل مكان، من حولي فرحة جميلة حلوة*​ *الأرض تحت قدمي في ذهـــــــــول صامتــــــــــــــه *​ *السمـــــــــــــــاء من فـوق رأسي شاهـــــــــــــــــدة*​ *الكـــــــــــــون من حولي نغمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة *​ *وعيني بنـــــــــــور الحـــــب لامعــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

*​ *عظيم حبك يا شمس نور المحبـــــــــــــــــة*​ *بنار حبك تُحرق الأجساد وتقدم ذبيحة حية

*​ *نفسي مندهشـــــــة ، روحي منطلقــــــــــــة *​ *جسدي طـــــــــاهر بالمحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

*​ *أقــــــــــدم لك نفسي  يا عشق روحي ، فخر مجد أيامي *​ * فأنا مزمار صنعته يداك فانفخ فيه نسائم روحك المُحيي*​ ​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

من  يراك أيها النور المُشرق بالقداسة 

ولا ينسى نفسه وحياته برمتها ويتعلق بك 

 فتنجمع مشاعره وأحاسيسه كلها وترتكز وتستقر فيك 

حتى أنه لا يوجد وقت لشيء  آخر يلتفت إليه 

فيتشبع منك أيها النور السري الذي يظهر في وجه مُحبيه
فاشرق بنور وجهك الساطع على الجميع
ليتذوقوا طعم حلاوة مجدك أيها الخفي في تجليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> من  يراك أيها النور المُشرق بالقداسة
> 
> ولا ينسى نفسه وحياته برمتها ويتعلق بك
> 
> ...



أنا نفسى بقى أوصل لتطبيق الكلام دة فى حياتى بجد


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2013)

الله مفيش اروع من كده 
ياريت نقدر نطبقه حقيقى نفسى 
شكرااااااااا ليك ايمن 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2013)

انا  مش عارفه اقول ايه بس انا نفسى ارجعلوا نفسى ياخدنى فى حضنه  تعال يارب يسوع المسيح يا من قولت اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم ها انا  واقفه على الباب اقرع من يسمع ادخل واتعشى معه وهو معى ..... نفسى يارب  حزينه انا غير راضيه عن نفسى    لا اجد سوا ان اقول ارحمنى يارب انا عبدتك الخاطئه​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

آمين أيها الرب سيدنا نور إشراقة الحياة
لتشرق علينا بنور وجهك لكي بنورك نعاين النور
فنفرح بلقاءك ونشبع من حلاوة مائدتك المقدسة الشريفة
وهبكم يا إخوتي إشراقة مجد نور وجهه في قلوبكم لتستنيروا وتتذوقوا غناه الفائق آمين
​


----------



## اليعازر (28 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> من  يراك أيها النور المُشرق بالقداسة
> 
> ولا ينسى نفسه وحياته برمتها ويتعلق بك
> 
> ...



هذه هي النعمة...

.


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> هذه هي النعمة...
> 
> .



صدقت أيها الأخ الحلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## e-Sword (4 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> من  يراك أيها النور المُشرق بالقداسة
> 
> ولا ينسى نفسه وحياته برمتها ويتعلق بك
> 
> ...






​


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

e-Sword قال:


> ​



*
أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تصميمك الراع يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
نور الله المُشرق ينعكس على وجهك حتى تكون حياتك شهادة لعمل نعمته فيك آمين
*​


----------

